# Johnny Red comic



## Snautzer01 (Jun 9, 2007)

(didnt know where else to place it)
Falcon Squadron - Home of Johnny Red

Quite a few comics about Johnny Red, pilot 

enjoy


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2007)

Man, I loved this stuff as a kid. I used to make my own comics while daydreamin in school  Comic I use to collect was "Combat" with the tank crew.


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 10, 2007)

cool!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Man, I loved this stuff as a kid. I used to make my own comics while daydreamin in school  Comic I use to collect was "Combat" with the tank crew.



Only time in history where an M3 Stuart could take on a Tiger at close range and blast it!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 10, 2007)

ain't that the truth!!!! And didn't they modify it once and put a Sherman turret on it? Loved those comics.


----------



## trackend (Jun 11, 2007)

I used to buy war picture library comics all the Germans kept saying was "ACHTUNG ENGLANDER SWINE HUND" and the Japanese "BANZIA and AEEEEI"


----------



## Graeme (Jun 11, 2007)

trackend said:


> I used to buy war picture library comics all the Germans kept saying was "ACHTUNG ENGLANDER SWINE HUND" and the Japanese "BANZIA and AEEEEI"



Good old 'COMMANDO' comics! "Die you imperialist englander dog". Sadly/amazingly? still available here in Australia.


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2007)

That is sad Greame, although the weapon sounds where always great BLAT BLAT BLAT for a Tommy gun, PONG for a morter and the imortal KERBLAAM for any type of explosion from grenade to howitzer


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2007)

Some stereotypes die hard.


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2007)

Very true NJ
All the English say Tally Ho or Cor Blimey, the Australians Good on yer Cobber and Bonzer , and the Americans Gee Whizz and Yee Har.


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2007)

oh


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2007)

I think thats why I like the old movie "Sahara" so much because it starts with stereotypes and then breaks them alittle.

I gave up on the comics (which I loved) not because of the obvious stereotypes, which I could see through, but the quality of the artwork. I remember a comic my father had from the 50s that was about an American squad in Italy trying to take a farmhouse and the artwork was fantastic! Too much Hanna/Barbara simplistic line drawing today. Can look at something that comes across as an afterthought.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 13, 2007)

Commando, I've got some old ones I picked up a while back. Best one is where a lancaster crew is having troubles and some how the rear elevators were put on backwards 

They have released a bound version compling some 30 comics just recently. I know they are old and perhaps a bit polictically incorrect in their stereotypes but to be honest theres a lot worse **** out there.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2007)

That might be it. Through the fuzzy haze of memory it sounds familiar. Great line drawing. Even this Johnny Red ain't half bad with the drawing.


----------

